# india ink



## ahoiberg (Oct 9, 2007)

i read somewhere that you should NOT use india inks in your fountain pens. however, the only bottle of "fountain" ink at my local craft store was in fact, india fountain ink. should i ditch it and go with quink or something a little better?

also, is there something in india inks that make them undesirable?

thanks.


----------



## Radman (Oct 9, 2007)

Ditch the india!!!!!!!!
Quink is just fine, I use it quite often.  Different inks may be available at your local stationary store.  If not, there's an abundance online.
[8D]


----------



## jeffj13 (Oct 9, 2007)

Do not use india ink.  It will clog your feed.

I would buy from one of the reputable dealers that have been mentioned here in the past.  I personally like Pear Tree Pens.

If you are on the impatient side, you can head to your local Staples and pick up some Waterman cartridges.

jeff


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 9, 2007)

Try Staples or a similar store.  They usually have Quink, and as mentioned it is an excellent fountain pen ink.


----------



## Narwhale (Oct 9, 2007)

India ink is a suspension  of fluid and particles. The particles clob foutain pen feeds and/or nibs.
Regular ink sutable for a foutain pen is a solution, which will not separate.
Don't use the india ink in a foutain pen, you are inviting trouble.
Rich S.


----------

